# Making A Gsm



## hughyg (9/3/12)

hi guys 
thought i would share my a post for my blog on winemaking. Its for a Clare Valley GSM. check out my blog at Hugewino. Or follow me for updates on twitter @hugewino

I've got a really basic setup that cost no more than $1000 from winequip. Im doing 2 tonnes!!


----------



## Muggus (9/3/12)

Sounds tops mate!
Love a good GSM...great blend when done well. Interested to see how it pans out for you


----------



## Tim F (11/3/12)

Nice, love the press. I have the same destemmer, be careful as the motor on the side makes it quite unbalanced and prone to fall off if you balance it on a slippery plastic fermenter. So I hear anyway...

I was driving through your hood after picking at Nuriootpa today!


----------



## hughyg (11/3/12)

Tim F said:


> Nice, love the press. I have the same destemmer, be careful as the motor on the side makes it quite unbalanced and prone to fall off if you balance it on a slippery plastic fermenter. So I hear anyway...
> 
> I was driving through your hood after picking at Nuriootpa today!



Cool. What did you pick? It has been an awesome year so far everywhere in SA. 
The destemmer moved round a lot! We ended up bolting it to a frame we made and bolted the frame onto the the fermentor. At the moment it is hand operated, but next year we're going to place a motor on it!


----------



## Tim F (11/3/12)

hughyg said:


> Cool. What did you pick? It has been an awesome year so far everywhere in SA.
> The destemmer moved round a lot! We ended up bolting it to a frame we made and bolted the frame onto the the fermentor. At the moment it is hand operated, but next year we're going to place a motor on it!


We just went for another load of Semillon to make a bit more white, since I found it so cheap! Paid $10 for half a trailer yesterday. Grapes in great condition.


----------



## pokolbinguy (11/3/12)

Tim F said:


> We just went for another load of Semillon to make a bit more white, since I found it so cheap! Paid $10 for half a trailer yesterday. Grapes in great condition.



Thats crazy. i feel sorry for the poor farmer that is basically just giving away their fruit.


----------



## Tim F (11/3/12)

I know, we offered him more but that's all he took. Don't know what the story is, just oversupply?


----------



## hughyg (11/3/12)

Tim F said:


> I know, we offered him more but that's all he took. Don't know what the story is, just oversupply?



dont feel sorry.. no-one actually likes sem anyway!!!


can of worms opened?!?


----------



## kirem (12/3/12)

hughyg said:


> dont feel sorry.. no-one actually likes sem anyway!!!
> 
> 
> can of worms opened?!?



:icon_cheers:


----------



## pokolbinguy (12/3/12)

hughyg said:


> dont feel sorry.. no-one actually likes sem anyway!!!
> 
> can of worms opened?!?



One day you will learn of the holy grail.....


----------



## Muggus (12/3/12)

hughyg said:


> dont feel sorry.. no-one actually likes sem anyway!!!
> 
> 
> can of worms opened?!?


Yes....you may have...about the only thing we picked in the Hunter this vintage :angry:


----------



## pokolbinguy (12/3/12)

Muggus said:


> Yes....you may have...about the only thing we picked in the Hunter this vintage :angry:



The 2012 chardonnays should be good, anything else Hunter will probably be disappointing.


----------



## kirem (12/3/12)

pokolbinguy said:


> One day you will learn of the holy grail.....



making hunter reds without brettanomyces? or finding a market for semillon?


----------



## hughyg (12/3/12)

As I sip on an aged Rizza, I think I have found the holy grail!! That and GSM blends!!


----------



## hughyg (12/3/12)

kirem said:


> making hunter reds without brettanomyces? or finding a market for semillon?



Or Hunter reds that aren't green


----------



## pokolbinguy (12/3/12)

kirem said:


> making hunter reds without brettanomyces? or finding a market for semillon?



Just imparting a bit of "old world" 




hughyg said:


> As I sip on an aged Rizza, I think I have found the holy grail!! That and GSM blends!!



Nothing like old Rizza. must admit it is one of my favourites. 

Shame the hunter got the gong for best 2011 Riesling....
http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/entertain...9-1226211760590



hughyg said:


> Or Hunter reds that aren't green



Atleast they don't cost greenies to buy them!!



Ahh nothing like a bit of regional banter to keep the industry in check. Now that my bottle of 2000 sem is empty for the night, I might resort to some rutherglen muscat before bed. MMMM regionality


----------



## Muggus (12/3/12)

kirem said:


> making hunter reds without brettanomyces? or finding a market for semillon?


Brett is well regarded as the "regional character" 

And finding a market for Sem....it takes 10 years to sell a vintage worth so always plenty of good aged stuff around... :icon_drunk:


----------

